# Anybody going to Infocomm?



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah, no car stuff, but cool gadgets either way. I'm around 'till Saturday. Going to need rehab after this lol. So. Many. Parties...


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Tossing up a couple pictures of the show. I got pretty busy but did manage a demo with 1 Sound on Tuesday. This is a new company from somewhere in the northeast - Jersey I think. Strictly pro audio at this point, but I could see some of this sutff finding its way into homes. Probably not cars.

I knew nothing about them 'till the demo, but they're a small company making all their stuff here in the USA at what they say is cheaper then competing European brands. They also go all custom for ya in pretty much any way you can imagine (minus the basic design) - meaning any grilles or exterior finishes you can dream up.

Found this setup pretty cool. According to them this horn setup on 1600W per side will play to 145 dB. They're a good bit smaller than they look. They pair with a 21" sub on 8 kW. The demo was pretty sick. Of course they did not give us full tits at the show, but got up there pretty effortlessly. Stupid build quality all around. The mounting hardware looks like it's off a spacecraft. They designed point source coax compression drivers just for this kit. Their designer talked about how he made it happen, but could have used some diagrams 'cause he flew that one way over my head.












Stupid build quality all around. The mounting hardware looks like it's off a spacecraft.












Some of their smaller offerings but also quite impressive












The sub for the small version. It uses 4x 5" drivers and a PR. Not the deepest playing sub going to 40 Hz, but was intended to go in small spaces like under restaurant seating.












Line array with active noise cancellation in the rear and 3 x 10" subs. This is intended to keep the peace with neighbors - yet still get loud.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

What do ya reckon could be on the other side of this? Yeah, probably something pretty boring.






























Or not












Steerable arrays













The cool thing about these shows is if you go by at the right time you can chat with their designers. I'm not a reinforcement guy so I don't see this sort of stuff too often. Or maybe I do, but it's just behind grilles. But these setups let engineers (and even not engineers) tune large, difficult venues like cathedrals without being too obvious.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

You just gotta appreciate the intricacies of video walls. We don't usually get to see the back of them, but there's a lot going on back there. 















Just looks like something straight off the Death Star














At the end of the 3rd day. This joint was packed for the first 2 days


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh, I also met the guy who designed Speakon and Powercon connectors and have been curious whether they could withstand the rigors of high-powered subwoofer duty. Why yes they can! Not all of y'all take your subs out, but being able to do that quickly and have a solid, robust connector to make it happen goes a long way for some of us.

And a whole bunch of other boring stuff that does not apply here. 

The trip:

It was not boring. It's a stunning view along the way













Seriously though - y'all gotta quit building golf courses in the desert. 














Shacked up at the Sahara. Not my style, but the mothership put me where they put me and aside from the a la carte and overpriced everything it was pretty pleasant. And gave me access to a pretty cool set of pools. I spent any free time at the other ones - this one was at least 110 dB of the latest 'hip hop' everywhere you went, massive video walls with games on, several bars, and the requisite wildlife. 














The ride back started pretty normally. Uber to the airport. Swap stories with the driver. Marvel at how dead McCarran Airport is in stark contrast to Denver. Had a middle seat this time, so got on as late as possible. We took off about 16 minutes late. 

We got to what seemed like rotate speed early for a full house. As soon as the front wheels lifted, the plane yawed a bit roughly left and right when the pilot yanked pretty hard on the elevators and got us away from the ground faster than I've ever experienced. 

The turbulence was instant. It felt like I was riding b1tch with a drunk uncle on an overpowerd quad at Hatfield McCoy. Not 2 minutes in we hear screaming and flight attendants running in both directions toward the center of the plane. About the same time an announcement comes over the intercom - ARE THERE ANY DOCTORS OR MEDICAL PERSONNEL ON BOARD?!?

Turns out there were at least 2 doctors on the plane. Someone seized right after takeoff. The plane never turned around, but it felt like we were about to for a minute. This was supposed to be a 2 hour and 3 minute flight. These cats did it in just under 90 minutes. Just after we cleared the Rockies, these top guns did a nosedive and rock solid dead-in approach to DIA with taxi priority. The patient became a survivor of the mile high club and the first off the plane, the crew got a raging standing ovation, and everyone lived happy ever after. 

Got back home to 95 degrees, which oddly felt comfortable. Vegas was hovering around 110 in the shade all week and probably 20 over that down on the pavement. When I left Colorado it as 55 degrees. Guess Sumer's here. Yeehaw.


----------

